
Chocolate maker Mars has ordered a recall of chocolate products in 55 countries - rabblac
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35642075
======
aaron695
It's an amazing example of how well engineered the mass produced food
producers are.

Something as silly as a piece of plastic in one bit of their food (common sort
of thing in low end producers, like hand made) equals a mass recall.

It's why food these days from McDonalds etc is so safe (from immediate harm)

Mass produced engineering is pretty cool.

~~~
oxplot
100% agreed re McDonalds. Not only that, its healthiness is easy to verify
since all the ingredients and nutrition data is available. Good luck finding
out how much saturated fat is in the dish at that posh restaurant everyone
queues up for!

~~~
Ntrails
So, I can go to a nice place and get some freshly made mayonnaise with my crab
cakes. It's tasty as f, and is clearly unhealthy. If it's made with bad
ingredients or bad hygiene there is a risk of food poisoning - raw eggs and
all that. Each chef makes the mayonnaise with slightly different seasoning and
those tablespoon/ half a lemon etc measures vary a bit from batch to batch.

Alternatively I can have a cheeseburger at Maccy Ds. I am confident that
there's no real risk of food poisoning from the faux mayonnaise in the
filling. The McMayo makeup is accurately detailed to within % points. It's
jammed full of various preservatives, and indeed it can probably be stored for
years without risk.

McMayo is safer, has detailed nutritional info, and is perfectly consistent.

Personally - I'll have the fresh mayonnaise every time, and strangely not
knowing the amount of saturated fats doesn't trouble me in the slightest. To
each their own.

------
MiddleEndian
Offtopic:

Just posted a link to this on Facebook.

When I did, it auto-filled the headline as:

>Mars has 'widened its recall to 55 countries' \- BBC News

and the teaser:

>The Netherlands spokesman for chocolate maker Mars says it has widened its
recall of Mars and Snickers bars to 55 countries after bits of plastic are
found in a product.

which don't match the actual article. Wonder what the deal with their caching
is.

~~~
noobie
Not really caching but as far as I remember there are HTML Open Graph tags
that Facebook checks for in order to fetch the title/description etc.

Check N°3 on this link [https://developers.facebook.com/docs/sharing/best-
practices](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/sharing/best-practices)

~~~
prawn
And AFAIK the caching will run for about 30 days unless you clear it manually
or through the API. Might be different for major sites.

~~~
jonah
Yeah, it caches the preview.

As mentioned in that doc, you can use the URL Debugger[1] to see the Open
Graph data and even clear the cache.

I cleared the cache for the OP's BBC URL, try sharing it again and see what
info you get.

[1]
[https://developers.facebook.com/tools/debug/](https://developers.facebook.com/tools/debug/)

------
taejo
_Der Postillion_ , a German satirical newspaper, reported this story as
_Rückruf unbegründet: Plastikteilchen laut Experten gesündeste Zutat in Mars-
Riegeln_ (Recall unnecessary: pieces of plastic healthiest ingredient in Mars
Bars, say experts)

[http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/02/ruckruf-unbegrundet-
pla...](http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/02/ruckruf-unbegrundet-
plastikteilchen.html)

